# Gluing soft maple



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

I have an upcoming project which involves gluing soft maple. I have done some research and it has been noted this is a difficult wood when it comes to gluing, but no info as to why, and how to get around the supposed problem(s). Suggestions and info from folks experienced with this subject would be a great blessing!


----------



## rustfever (May 3, 2009)

I've never experienced any glue problems with Western Maple.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

I've never had problems with gluing any maple. 
Just googled gluing maple. some people are having problems, but the problems they are having are problems most other hardwoods have improper surface prep. surfaces burned or burnished. Just need to sand surfaces lightly before gluing, apply proper amount of glue and don't clamp so hard the joint starves for glue.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Never had problems with soft maple.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I've never encountered any problems gluing either soft or hard maple. You are over analyzing, just do it.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

You may have a problem staining , but not gluing it


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

I can't even really fathom the amount of both soft and hard maple that's been glued up in our shop over the last 23?years….probably close to a half million board feet, give or take? Never had an issue before, with any type of glue either. No special surface prep needed, including sanding.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

To reiterate what's already been said: there is no problem gluing soft maple. I can't even imagine someone saying that…...


----------



## Wcarver (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks everyone! The caution was from a wood reference book, "Wood identification and use" by Terry Porter. No explanation was given as to why it would be problematic to glue, that's why I asked here. I have lots to learn yet and find research helpful.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Like most of the rest, I have not had any problems with gluing maple. I have always liked to use maple. It can have a lot of character.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

If you have punky or spalted maple, which is really soft, it can be problematic as the fibers don't have enough structural strength to resist a lot of pulling forces. Other than that, maple is one of the nicest woods to work, including gluing.


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

> ...Other than that, maple is one of the nicest woods to work….
> 
> - Ripthorn


While I agree with the rest and I've never noticed any problems with gluing soft maple, I must say I don't agree that maple is one of the nicest woods to work. The grain in maple drives me nuts. It tends to go every which way. For so many boards, there is no right direction to feed the board through the jointer or planer without it chipping out. Plus, the irregular grain plays havoc when finishing sometimes. Give me ash or walnut any day.


----------

